# Old Chains



## jorglueke (Oct 21, 2016)

Should old chains be left in tact?  Just taken off the chain ring, cleaned lubed and reassembled whole?


----------



## bairdco (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes?  I don't know what else you would want to do to an old chain but clean it, lube it, and ride it.

Sometimes, the more you try to clean up an old chain, the worse it gets. if you disassemble the links you can deform the plates, if you wire wheel it you remove the rust that's holding it together.

And don't even think about sandblasting it.

Ride it til it breaks.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2016)

I will wire wheel 'em if needed and soak em in diesel fuel (although i hear trans fluid and acetone in equal parts works better)  blow em off with a air hose and apply a good amount of your favorite chain lubricant.  NOT motor oil.....


----------

